# Trouble with Radeon HD6320



## wardex (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

I'm having a bit of a struggle for some days now trying to configure a multi-display setup. I've tried so many things to get it right but I can't get it to work, so I hope someone can help me here.

The hardware is a D3003-S2 mainbord from Fujitsu, this has a GPU (AMD Radeon HD6320). There are 3 outputs (Displayport, DVI and VGA).
My main goal is to create a dual display setup with Displayport and DVI with resolutions 1600x900 and 1920x1080.

The system runs linux which starts a Qt application on startup. So there's no GUI use.

I really hope someone can help me out here.

Grtz


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2012)

wardex said:
			
		

> The system runs linux


You do realize FreeBSD is NOT a Linux?

http://www.freebsd.org


----------



## wardex (Sep 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You do realize FreeBSD is NOT a Linux?
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org



Yes I do, but I think the principle of the configuration should be the same, not?


----------



## wardex (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes I do, but the principle of xorg remains the same, not? Just figured there might be some more experience here on this subject.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2012)

There are a million and one forums for Linux. I suggest you go to one of them. 

Thread closed.


----------

